
Airbnb hidden camera: Family finds camera livestreaming from their rental - walterbell
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/04/05/europe/ireland-airbnb-hidden-camera-scli-intl/index.html
======
romwell
Oh, yet another example of "We'll do zlich unless the media gets a whiff of
it, in which case we'll apologize for getting caught and do our best to
pretend it's an isolated incident and not at all our fault" incident handling
by a disruptive tech company.

How surprising indeed.

------
Nextgrid
There should really be legal penalties for that kind of bullshit where they
ignore problems & fob the customer off until it goes public.

Airbnb should be held liable as an accomplice of the creepy landlord in
whatever crime he's going to be charged for. I can guarantee that will put an
end to these incidents overnight.

~~~
xfitm3
The host should be liable.

~~~
Nextgrid
The host should definitely be liable, but Airbnb too. When a burglar has an
accomplice to drive him around and they get caught, the accomplice is also
liable. Airbnb in this case is the accomplice that helped direct victims to
the creep's place.

While there is an argument to be made that they couldn't have known, I feel
like it should be their responsibility to solve this problem (or close up shop
if they can't), but in this particular case they basically admitted guilt and
proven their dishonesty by saying everything is OK but then suddenly banning
the creep when the story has gone public.

~~~
zamadatix
Just because one guy wants to break the law doesn't mean anyone who ever
interacted with him is an accomplice. There is a difference between
participating in a crime and selling something or facilitating in a
transactions. Dalstrong selling kitchen knives without a background check is
not wrong. Amazon and Discover facilitating buying kitchen knives without a
background check is not wrong. Buying a kitchen knife set so your pal can rob
somebody is wrong.

We're not just supposed to stop selling kitchen knives because some guy did
something illegal with one.

------
CaptainZapp
_In a statement, Airbnb told CNN: "The safety and privacy of our community --
both online and offline -- is our priority. Airbnb policies strictly prohibit
hidden cameras in listings and we take reports of any violations extremely
seriously. We have permanently removed this bad actor from our platform."_

It's shit like this, which really makes my blood boil and guarantees that I
will never again do business with this bunch of despicable assholes. let me
translate that:

 _In a statement, which Airbnb was forced to provide CNN, because of really
bad publicity they meant to say: We give exactly zero fucks about the safety
and security of our "community". Unless of course it becomes bad publicity, in
which case we pretend to actually give a shit. What we mean is that if you
want a fighting chance for a reasonable resolution then you should go public
and and hope that it goes viral. Then we may actually do something about it_

How can those PR assholes actually sleep at night?

------
caprese
> "We've become much more cautious now," she said, advising other travelers to
> learn how to scan networks for hidden cameras.

Hosts: Guest Wifi, Home Wifi.

Camera livestreams from home wifi and won't be detected from guest network.

